# Your Top 10 Shreadworthy Songs



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Feel free to leave a list of the top 10 songs on your Boarding Playlist. Songs that get you amped during hits in the park or killer background noise during a face melting straightline in the "slow" area :cheeky4:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

THis belongs in the music discussion, but I like Andre Nickatina, Notorious BIG, Jedi Mind Tricks, Celph Titled, MGMT, Rush and many others.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

1) Bro Hymn - Pennywise
2) Rookie - Boy Sets Fire
3) Bassment Party - The Cool Kids
4) When The Music Stops Eminem
5) Ready To Fall - Rise Against
6) Drunken Lullabies - Flogging Molly
7) Long Forgotten Sons - Rise Against
8) Pressure - Swollen Members
9) Dashboard - Modest Mouse
10) Whoomp! There It Is - Tag Team


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

These are on my playlist. I really should add new stuff.

My Own Worst Enemy- lit
Fat Lip- Sum 41
Walk this way- Run DMC and Aerosmith
Sexyback-JT
Cowboy- Kid Rock
Crazy Bitch- BuckCherry
Santa Monica- Everclear
Semi-Charmed Life- TEB
Last Resort- Papa Roach
Hash Pipe, Pork and Beans- Weezer


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

kids by mgmt best snowboarding song ever. i dont care if its in every snowboarding vid. 
best. shredding. song. ever.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

basically, this is when i listen to emo/punk or rap/rock. im also listen to chill indy/alternative to keep calm sometimes- i find that i bail less when i listen to that shit:dunno:...
undead- hollywood undead
crazy bitch- buchcherry
camisado- panic! at the disco
animals- nickelback
teenagers- my chemical romance (you flame, you die =P)

ok, some other stuff that comes to mind, but isn't what i would exactly call shred music:
nimrod (the entire album)
rhcp
my cousins covers (one is a dummer, the other plays guitar- they have some awesome stuff


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Tuesday's Gone - Lynard Skynard 
Careful With That Axe Eugene - Pink Floyd
This Is Not A Song, It's A Sandwich - Phycostick
Dashboard - Modestmouse
Trouble - Cat Stevens 
White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes
Southern Man - Neil Young 
Sweet Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard 
Better - Guns N' Roses
Looking Glass - Birthday Massacre

(not the top ten, but at least in my top 100)


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

Buck In Here - Akon, Diddy, Every other popular rapper ever born. I don't know why but I get so stoked when I listen to this.
Crimewave - Crystal Castles
Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - Jimi Hendrix
D.A.N.C.E (Feat. Mos Def and Spank Rock) - Justice
Start The Show - Jet
One Twenty - Eyedea and Abilities
I Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor - Arctic Monkeys
Gravedigging - The Classic Crime
Appletree - Wolfmother
I Make Her Say (ft. Common and Kanye West) - Kid Cudi

This probably isn't even my top 10, but I do listen to them every time I board/every time I think about boarding in the off season


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^^ 

Some of that list is actually worth youtubing.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

1. VHS or Beta - Night on Fire
2. Junior Boys - Too Young
3. Bloc Party - Banquet
4. Zion I - Ride
5. LCD Soundsystem - Someone Great
6. MGMT - Kids
7. God Forbid - Chains of Humanity
8. Zion I - Silly Putty
9. Ratatat - Wildcat
10. M83 - Running into Flowers

In no particular order.

I recommend downloading them all.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

So many good shredding songs.

But i love blasting these tunes.
(No order)
1. Aesop Rock - Daylight
2. Cunninlynguists - Seasons
3. Alice in chains - Sludge Factory
4. Animal Collective - Fireworks (not many people have heard, check it out on youtube)
5. Atmosphere - Travel or dreamer
6. Offspring - Session
7. K'naan - Dusty foot philosopher
8. Nappy Roots - Blowin Trees
9. John Butler Trio - Funkytonight
10. Tool - The Grudge

Yeah, I pretty much love listening to MGMT aswell. Seemed like i was the dude who knew kids at school before anyone else. I had That's It That's all before the song got big.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> THis belongs in the music discussion, but I like Andre Nickatina, Notorious BIG, Jedi Mind Tricks, Celph Titled, MGMT, Rush and many others.


yea anything by biggie or JMT


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> 1. VHS or Beta - Night on Fire
> 2. Junior Boys - Too Young
> 3. Bloc Party - Banquet
> 4. Zion I - Ride
> ...


Check out the Midnight F*ck Remix by Jackson. it's sick!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Wild Side Motley Crue
2. Screaming for Vengeance Judas Priest
3. Run To The Hills Iron Maiden
4. Megatropolis Iron Savior
5. I want out Helloween
6. Running Free (Iron maiden but the cover by Iron Savior is better)
7. The wild and the young Quiet Riot
8. Fight until we die Manowar
9. The spell can't be broken Metal Church
10 Tyranny of Steel Iron Savior


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> So many good shredding songs.
> 
> But i love blasting these tunes.
> (No order)
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> Check out the Midnight F*ck Remix by Jackson. it's sick!


haven't heard it yet, but check this shit out.

Ratatat - Wildcat vs Micheal Jackson

its very well done


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Not necessarily in order:

1. Judas Priest: Screaming for Vengeance
2. Judas Priest: Freewheel Burning
3. Men without Hats: Pop Goes the World
4. Megadeth: Symphony of Destruction
5. Metallica: Hit the Lights
6. The Sex Pistols: Anarchy in the U.K.
7. Pennywise: F**K Authority
8. Rancid: Ruby Soho
9. Social Distortion: Story of My Life
10. Van Halen: Dreams


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

1. AFI-Love like Winter
2. Bubba Sparxx-Jimmy Mathis
3. Cage the Elephant- Ain't no Rest for the Wicked
4. Goldfinger- Superman
5. Lynyrd Skynyrd-Black Betty
6. Offspring-Half Truism
7. Buckcherry- Ridin
8. Icky Thump- White Stripes
9. Tool- The Pot
10.Outkast- BOB


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

first off, for cptn tenille, black betty is by ram jam. not skynyrd..... 

anyway, my top ten in no particular order 
(plus a few)....

1. Wolf Like Me - TV on the Radio
2. Gunshot to the head of trepidation - trivium
3. P 25 London - The Black Crowes
4. Needleman - A Life Once Lost
5. I Wish - Stevie Wonder
6. Living in America - James Brown
7. I Can't Geet Next To You - Temptations
8. Highway Chile - Jimi Hendrix
9. Love Man - Otis Redding
10. Sinister Minister - Bela Fleck
11. Smiley Face - Gnarls Barkley
12. Out on the Tiles - Led Zeppelin
13. A Man of Many Words - Buddy Guy
14. Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother
15. Thriller - Michael Jackson
16. Dirtfloorcracker - JJ Grey & Mofro


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> 1. AFI-Love like Winter
> 2. Bubba Sparxx-Jimmy Mathis
> 3. Cage the Elephant- Ain't no Rest for the Wicked
> 4. Goldfinger- Superman
> ...


Tool is so sick shredding too. Long songs, that you can shred too the whole run down. 

Good list.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> first off, for cptn tenille, black betty is by ram jam. not skynyrd.....




This I know...... but I like the Skynyrd version better.....I am kinda sick that way....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

10 songs in no order 
got a pretty random mix of music ill listen too but it depends on the mood ya know?!

1) Tie me down - New Boyz
2) New Girl- New Boyz
3) Miss Me Kiss Me - Cold Flamez
4) Permission to speak - Main Flow and 7L <-- songs so chill!
5) Dubzilla - Rebelution 
6) Ayo - San Quinn
7) Moment of Truth - Gang Starr
8) Your so Last summer - Taking Back sunday
9) any Blink and sum 41
10) of course slightly stoopid and PEPPER is sick to board to!


----------



## abirch (Oct 23, 2009)

*Just a few..*

The main song I listen to is called "Fu-Yu" By DJ Krush and Toshinori Kondo. It's a really chill beat with a trumpet; give it a chance lol I got it from some freestyle DC snowboarding video and just loved this song. It's probably the most chill song if you wanna call it that. The link for the video is below, maybe you'll enjoy the song better if you saw the video lol A few more are: 

Jump Around - House of Pain
Cochise - Audioslave
Burden In My Hands - Sound Garden
Waters of Nazereth - Justice
Ante Up - M.O.P.
Song 2 - Blur
Make Her Say - Kid Cudi (good choice ^^)
Born Too Slow - Crystal Method

YouTube - Snowboard Freestyle by DC


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

Re-Education (Through Labor) - Rise Against
60% - NOFX
The Decline - NOFX
May 16th - Lagwagon
Never Stops - Lagwagon
The Chemist - Lagwagon
Half-Truism - The Offspring
July! August! Reno! - The Flatliners
Eulogy -The Flatliners
New Dark Ages - Bad Religion

There's alot more to my list... I love the good ol' "Surfer Punk". I love most punk come to think of it.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

can't believe the lack of electro love  i'm a metal head at heart but been real pumped on electronic for the past year or so. 

some tracks i tore it up to at bear opening day today:

Boys Noize - Lava Lava
Justice - Waters of Nazareth
Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond
Iron Maiden - Revelations
Simian Mobile Disco - Sleep Deprivation
Blind Guardian - I'm Alive
Justice - Phantom I on the lift, leading into Phantom II when you strap in & take off... mmmmmmm
Bloody Beetroots - Butter
Daft Punk - Something About Us

some other good stuff too, but that's the gist of what gets me pumped these days


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> 1. VHS or Beta - Night on Fire
> 2. Junior Boys - Too Young
> 3. Bloc Party - Banquet
> 4. Zion I - Ride
> ...


you have obviously got those from MDP's follow me around, picture this, and Travis rice's thats it thats all. I can tell because of the VHS or Beta, Zion I, and Ratatat for the MDP clips and the MGMT, God Forbid, and M83 for thats it thats all

anywho, my playlist has a wide range to it, from hardcore electro/house to deathcore and tech metal, some rap is smudged in there too
1.Diamonds araent Forever - Bring me the horizion (gnarlyest Breakdown ever, amps me up soo much)
2.Pray for Plagues - Bring me the Horizon (has its bland spots but its just epic)
3.Kids (Soulwax Nite Remix) - MGMT (play it loud, it will change your life)
4.Kids (Chiddy Bang Remix) - MGMT (Just brightens my day)
5.Bleep (Saint Pauli Remix) - Dirty Disco Youth (some bland spots, but all i can think about are booters and just steez)
6.Paper Planes (Dskotek Remix) - MIA (makes me feel jibby, and hoppy, and makes me wana just huck)
7.Palms Read - Protest the Hero (Huckable)
8.Sequoia Throne - Protest the Hero (Epic)
9.New Jack - Justice (Epic on the House electro side)
10.Salmon Dance - The Chemical Brothers (this song always brightens up my day, vid is epic too)


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Prophecies said:


> There's alot more to my list... I love the good ol' "Surfer Punk".


And you have no surf punks on that list??


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

In no particular order just some songs in my boarding playlist

The Presets - my People
The presets - talk like that
the presets - a new sky
mgmt - kids
mgmt - electric feel
Atmosphere - smart went crazy
the pixies - where is my mind
Mount sims - how we do
Gogo bordelo - start wearing purple
MIA - paper planes
missing people - walking in la - for those oldschool retro vibes
Red hot chili peppers a lot


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Parliment - Flashlight
Village People - In the Navy
LTD - Every time I turn around

/thread

heres some others

Gas Break Dip - The Federation ft E-40
Get Stupid - Mac Dre
I got my locs on - Ice Cube
Sharp Dressed Man - Zz Top
Digital Love - Daft punk
Too long - Daft punk
Hellraiser - Ozzy Osbourne
No more Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Idk but its kinda hard to think of just 10 songs off the top of my head that I would shred to. I love music, its a part of snowboarding for me. I turn my MP3 on and zone out, listening to a good fucken song and just ride. All songs seem good when im riding, so I took a lil time to think about it and the absolute must have songs if I could only have 10 to ride with... 

Metallica - The Call of Ktulu
Reveille - Bleed The Sky
Jedi Mind Tricks - The Worst
Eminem - Rock Bottom
Tool - Pushit
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
All That Remains - Become the Catalyst
Gangstarr- Moment of Truth
Mobb Deep - Quiet Storm
10 Years - 11am Daydreamer


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Am I the only who'd 9 times outta ten rather listen to the sounds of snowboarding? Parks are excluded, but when I'm riding down the mountain, there's something about that sound... not just my board on the snow, but everything. The mountain speaks, and I think it beats any top ten list...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I cant stand the grinding of edges on hardpack


----------

